# When to Add 3rd Box



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Your mentor is right. Wait at least until the second box is about to be finished. And make sure there is a constant food supply.


----------



## BYOBee (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Bernhard...much appreciated....I will keep feeding them a little longer, but there is quite a lot of natural food for them right now. When adding the 3rd box to the bottom, would there be a reason or advantage to swap the two current boxes, putting the more fully draw/capped box in the middle, moving the less drawn box up to the top ?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

No reason to swap boxes. Just keep the broodnest growing. Usually they draw three boxes n the first year, the bottom box half to 3/4 drawn. Next Spring you can swap that started bottom box to the top, to get the nectar out of the broodnest and to prevent the nest from getting honey bound. But not in their first year.


----------



## BYOBee (May 8, 2013)

Thanks so much Bernard for the helpful advice


----------

